# Random Thoughts about Sears Point weekend



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

What a great weekend. I wish I am down at Leguna Seca now...

This is my second track school. My first school was about 2 months ago at Buttonwillow. At this school, I became a true believer of "slow is fast". In the last run, I thought I was driving a lot slower than I did - it just felt that way. However, upon reviewing my in car videos afterwards, I found out that I shaved off about 10 seconds compared to my earlier runs. It turns out that I was driving a lot smoother so it felt slow, but in reality I was going a lot faster. This might be second nature to others, but to me, this is a brand new concept. I just read the thread on Buttonwillow and the overturned Porsche, and how novice drivers drive much more arrgesively than they should have. During this weekend, my instructor threaten to force me to go back to the pits if I didn't slow down / calm down. I was a little pissed at first, but I did slow down so I didn't have to go back to the pits. But in the end, I became a much smoother and faster driver, and I truely grasp the concept of "slow is fast". I told my instructor about this in the end and we laughed about it.

I also had a chance to ride in a race prep-ed Miata but with a stock engine. The instructor said there is a sepcial name / class for this Miata but I forgot what it was. Anyways, it's truely amazing to ride in car with maybe 150hp, but passing M cars left and right. I think the instructor even held off an M5. Another concept drilled into my head - it's the driver, not the car, that makes the difference.

By the way, I had the chance to meet with Stuka and Raffi. Seems like you guys made it back allright. How long did it take you guys to get back? I hope it's not 9 hours?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Galun said:


> *I also had a chance to ride in a race prep-ed Miata but with a stock engine. The instructor said there is a sepcial name / class for this Miata but I forgot what it was. Anyways, it's truely amazing to ride in car with maybe 150hp, but passing M cars left and right. I think the instructor even held off an M5. Another concept drilled into my head - it's the driver, not the car, that makes the difference.*


They're called Spec Miatas. You are correct that the driver makes a big difference. A track junkie who shall remain nameless was able to pass each E46 M3 in his run group during each session (except those driven by instructors, of course), with his lowly 225hp 330ci! :bigpimp:



> * By the way, I had the chance to meet with Stuka and Raffi. Seems like you guys made it back allright. How long did it take you guys to get back? I hope it's not 9 hours?  *


It was nice meeting you. I am glad to see you had fun and learned to enjoy your BMW! Yes, slow is fast. But our trip back was toooooo slow!  We left at 5 and got back in town at midnight - including a half hour stop for gas and food. I was beat this morning.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Galun said:


> * In the last run, I thought I was driving a lot slower than I did - it just felt that way. However, upon reviewing my in car videos afterwards, I found out that I shaved off about 10 seconds compared to my earlier runs. It turns out that I was driving a lot smoother so it felt slow, but in reality I was going a lot faster. *


I'm right there with you. During one of my laps at CMP the other weekend, my instructor started laughing. I was like 'What's so funny..?!' He said 'Man, you are driving so much faster than you were yesterday it's not even funny.' At the time I didn't really believe him because like you, I felt I was driving much slower. Then going back and looking at my videos, each lap time consistently decreased. Not that I was going for times, but that is how I break down my videos, by lap. So, it was very easy to notice any differences. Slow in, fast out!


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: Random Thoughts about Sears Point weekend*



Chris330Ci said:


> *
> 
> Slow in, fast out! *


That is THE key! :thumbup:


----------

